
Australian stats bureau deploys a bot to harvest Twitter IDs - ashitlerferad
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/03/oz_stats_bureau_deploys_a_bot_to_harvest_twitter_ids/
======
dcw303
Trust the ABS to use this. They've consistently shown they have zero cognition
of the criticism levelled at them.

But how are these kind of bots even a thing, for anyone? I can't think of a
single case where it's a good idea to fire off automated tone-deaf social
media replies that ignores negative sentiment.

This is the 21st century version of "your call is important to us, please
hold".

------
merkleme
"This is egregious stupidity". That aptly describes the ABS from what I hear.
Now where do I get one of these bots from.

